
Shipments of urns in Wuhan raise questions about China’s coronavirus reporting - haltingproblem
https://nypost.com/2020/03/28/shipments-of-urns-in-wuhan-raise-questions-about-chinas-coronavirus-reporting/
======
Fjolsvith
Add to this story:

[https://abc14news.com/2020/03/24/21-million-chinese-
cellphon...](https://abc14news.com/2020/03/24/21-million-chinese-cellphone-
users-disappear-in-three-months/)

